

WxCL: A GUI for Common Lisp (wxWidgets) - JabavuAdams
http://www.wxcl-project.org/language/en/

======
stefano
WxCL is quite old and doesn't seem to be maintained. A better GUI library for
CL is cells-gtk. It also offers a more declarative approach compared with
mainstream GUI toolkits.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Thanks, I'll take a look.

